# What's your favourite App?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey all,

What would you say is your most used/favourite app on the Kindle Fire?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Doodle Bowling...no wait, Pandora...or maybe Opera Mobile...you are making my head split trying to pick just one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

teri said:


> Doodle Bowling...no wait, Pandora...or maybe Opera Mobile...you are making my head split trying to pick just one!


Haha , dont worry, you can have a top 3 if you like..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too early to tell....

Betsy


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I like Bejeweled.  Also MLB and Chase mobile


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm quite enamored with the HBO Go app I sideloaded on the Fire.  Haven't had any problems with it yet.  Re-watching Rome atm.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Tapatalk
Dolphin HD


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Also been wasting lots and lots of time with GRave Defense HD, loads of fun if one is into tower defense games.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

So far, my favorite app is Dropbox.  I drop knitting photos and patterns into the Dropbox on my computer and they appear automatically into my Dropbox on the Fire for ease of reading patterns when I am knitting and not reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> I'm quite enamored with the HBO Go app I sideloaded on the Fire. Haven't had any problems with it yet. Re-watching Rome atm.


How did you sideload it, Forster? I can't seem to do it. (Note that I'm an HBO customer, I can get HBOGO on my iPad...)

Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How did you sideload it, Forster? I can't seem to do it. (Note that I'm an HBO customer, I can get HBOGO on my iPad...)
> 
> Betsy


I downloaded the HBO Go app that runs on Android 2.3. I think the app is version 1.2.2. Anyway I found a website that let me download the app to my computer, I then plugged my fire into my computer, created a folder on my fire called Downloaded apps (so I could find the file) and copied the app from my computer to that folder. I then used ES File Explorer (free in the amazon app store) to find the folder and install the app.

Darn if I know the website where I got the app from, most wanted to send it to my phone or whatnot but I found a place where I could download it from.

Anyway if you can't find where to find it let me know and I'll email the one I got.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

QuickOffice Pro, so far.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Most used app is CalenGoo. It's so nice being able to quickly check what's going on, and the screen size lets me see more details than it does on my iphone.

Evernote is fantastic as well, I've been using it on my laptop and iphone for months now and it has become my hard drive for my brain. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too early to tell....
> 
> Betsy


I thin Betsy was looking at her Magic 8 Ball! 

But. . . .yeah. . have to agree. . .too early to tell. . . .


----------

